# $740 of stuff.. $65 paid out of pocket.



## Nova5 (Jan 11, 2008)

Got a bit of stuff at BedBath'n'Beyond.

Calphalon Tri-ply 18/10 13peice Stainless steel set. 399  (20% off coupon)
Calphalon Contemporary 12" Nonstick Wok. $99(Free with purchase of above set)
Free $50 Giftcard with above set. 


OXO Mandoline 69.00 (20% off coupon)
Gorham 64pc 18/0 stainless steel flatware w/wooden drawer box. 129.99 (20% off coupon)
4 set of small 10oz Glasses. 9.99
Krups Coffee/Spice grinder 19.99

All this for a total of 65 of my dollars spent. Discover card rocks. converted points into BB&B certs.

300 there, 130 from family for christmas. 430.. All the 20%'s and the extra 150 from Calphalon made it one heck of a deal.  Moving into your first place can be a expensive process.


----------



## StirBlue (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats on the shopping spree.  We have a dept store here that has cookware sales that are fun.  I love getting something really nice like you bought and find that I can actually afford it.  

Like you said getting started in your own place is expensive.  All those things we take for granted really cost a lot of money.  I wanted a fruit/desert bowl which looks pretty as a center piece that my aunt has.  With $30 in hand, I went to the store and online and found that it cost more like $90 + shipping.  What is my next gift getting occasion?    (just to let you know that my aunt is not anywhere near old age...I want it a little sooner than The Living Will and even then someone will probably oust me out of it.  I just hate eBay!


----------



## Nova5 (Jan 11, 2008)

at least there is the chance of running across deals the calphalon one i caught. the Discover stuff just made it far better.. There is almost such a thing as free money.


----------



## sattie (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice and I admire the utilization of the coupons and CC points.  Our local BB&B takes those 20% coupons no matter if they are expired or not... I just save em all up and go shopping when I am in need of kitchen stuff!  Again, CONGRATS... sounds like you really made out well!


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 11, 2008)

Good deal.


----------



## Nova5 (Jan 11, 2008)

My mother gave me her 20% offs to use, so i use the oldest 3. Their current policy is the mailed ones will be accepted no matter the expiration date. The news paper clipped ones will not be accepted when expired. I didnt see the sense in using them against the 10 and 20 dollar items. I might have better use for the remainders later, as may she.


----------



## dragonflystars (Jan 30, 2008)

*New to "DiscussCooking"*

Really need new cookware and just haven't been able to trust the manufacturer's.  Have read through this thread and don't feel so dazed and confused about it all.  Don't have a lot of $$ to spend but want good quality cookware.  Thank you all, I didn't even have to ask.

Dragonflystars


----------



## wysiwyg (Feb 7, 2008)

dragonflystars,
Check the "Tramontina 3-Ply cookware" thread... apparently, they produce some nice cookware for Cotsco, similar to All-Clad at a fraction of the cost.  I have not seen it (never been to Cotsco) or used it, but several postings indicate is good stuff at a reasonable price.


----------



## dragonflystars (Feb 8, 2008)

*Looking for cookware*

Thank you for the information.  I'll check it out.  I made a big mistake and donated all my old pans, they were very good quality, and used my son's.  I didn't know the Revere Ware of the 90's is not Revere Ware of the early 70's.  The quality is not good.  I also had some very good enamalware that was old, donated it too along with my husband's grandmother's iron skillets.  Oh well.

Dragaonflystars


----------

